# Emailed Samsung Support about the RIL



## wickedone (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is Amanda's email address:
[email protected]

Maybe a few hundred emails might let them know that I'm not the only one looking.

Product Category:Cell Phones
Summary roid Charge RIL
Details :Will you please release the RIL for this phone so that the rest of the open source software you have released for this phone will work. My phone is out of warranty and I would like to be able to do some development on it.

...

Hi ,

Thank you for reaching out! Unfortunately, I do not have any information about this release yet. I apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused you.

Thank you,

Amanda


----------



## lazarus0000 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sent out two emails as soon as I read this.

Will be sending many more. It appears to be the only thing holding us back from making this phone a winner and breaking out of the Samsung crapware model...


----------



## arkjoseph (Dec 30, 2011)

Sent an email just now.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm almost wondering if it's worth it to set up a bot to send email's every hour or so saying the same thing to a bunch of people at samsung. I'd rather have a legit message from someone with some sort of executive power saying why they can't give it to us or give it to us already! I'm sick of the stonewalling and the "apologies"


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

i dunna know if she'll be the best contact, this is her profile on linkedin:

http://www.linkedin.com/in/amandaschlegel

I would imagine that you need someone in their IT department, not a marketing person, right?


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Haven't tried these to see if they work, but here is who you want to email.

Yangkyu Y.K. Kim
Chief Executive Officer and President (Samsung North America)
[email protected]

Dale Sohn
President of Samsung Telecommunications America
[email protected]


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's some reasons why its essentially pointless to ask Samsung for help (note: I don't like saying this, just telling how it is):

The information we would need comes in 2 forms, the binary RIL and the framework code that interacts with it.

Its quite likely that Samsung is under legal obligation from other vendors (such as Qualcomm) to not release source code for the binary RIL. Even the nexus line of devices use a closed source binary RIL.

The framework code also contains Samsung's proprietary touchwiz modifications. They're not going to release that to anybody, and they're certainly not going to go through the trouble of pulling out just the bits related to the RIL.

The best bet at this point is for someone with excellent java skills to dig into the current framework code and reverse engineer it enough to play nicely with the binary RIL and/or get ahold of an ICS system image for the galaxy 7.7 and hope that its binary RIL is easier to work with than that of the gingerbread version for the charge.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Tellin it like it is...

Painful to hear it but I'm actually amazed at this new FP5 update and my upgrade is in January so I'll live until then, but I'll never lose hope JT


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> Here's some reasons why its essentially pointless to ask Samsung for help (note: I don't like saying this, just telling how it is):
> 
> The information we would need comes in 2 forms, the binary RIL and the framework code that interacts with it.
> 
> ...


what makes cm cm is it the RIL is it the binary? Why can't the existing stuff we have be cm? I understand that without the RIL we will not see ics or jb but what stops us from being part of cm? I would greatly appreciate your feedback. Thank you.

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

Loustsoul said:


> what makes cm cm is it the RIL is it the binary? Why can't the existing stuff we have be cm? I understand that without the RIL we will not see ics or jb but what stops us from being part of cm? I would greatly appreciate your feedback. Thank you.
> 
> My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


We need a few files from Samsung to talk to the hardware. Android talks to those files and interacts with the user. The files we have are for gingerbread, and we don't have source code for them. So android has to be modified to talk to them. This is not a simple task.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

I am sorry for my ignorance, I mean no disrespect. I honestly appreciate all the time you are putting into this. My question is, what separates our current gb set up apart from cm. My understanding is that cm is that the RIL is keeping us from ics and jb but is that what also stops us from cm? I admit I am very ignorant of this whole process, I am not asking for you to hurry or try harder. I just want to understand. Once again, I mean no disrespect. I hope my incessant questions are not out of line. I appreciate your feedback.

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------



## DesertRatBiggs (Jun 10, 2011)

We have ICS and JB. The RIL is what lets ICS and JB talk to the radios. Without the RIL we just have ICS and JB that doesn't have cell data.

Chargin on some Tapatalk


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

Loustsoul said:


> I am sorry for my ignorance, I mean no disrespect. I honestly appreciate all the time you are putting into this. My question is, what separates our current gb set up apart from cm. My understanding is that cm is that the RIL is keeping us from ics and jb but is that what also stops us from cm? I admit I am very ignorant of this whole process, I am not asking for you to hurry or try harder. I just want to understand. Once again, I mean no disrespect. I hope my incessant questions are not out of line. I appreciate your feedback.
> 
> My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


Correct me If I'm wrong But I believe what you are asking is Why we don't have at least cm7 which is gingerbread? If that is the case then it is this simple....The charge is a 4g device and cm7 is primarily designed to work with 3g devices...In order for the developers to get cm7 to work with the 4g charge They need the RIL (radio interface layer?) that will allow the system to correctly communicate with the radio's/modem in the device. this has to be done even for the 3g part of the phone as the radio's and modems are all part of one Integrated circuit. there is a cm7 currently working for this phone but many functions are broken because of not having the RIL. Think of it as a sort of driver for a device you install on your pc. If you don't have the correct driver for the device then the pc doesn't know how to communicate with the device and therefore will not correctly function, if at all. I hope I haven't stated anything here incorrectly and If I have Please someone who knows a little more about it please feel free to correct my mistakes...thanks.


----------



## CalPolyRock (Dec 6, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> Here's some reasons why its essentially pointless to ask Samsung for help (note: I don't like saying this, just telling how it is):
> 
> The information we would need comes in 2 forms, the binary RIL and the framework code that interacts with it.
> 
> ...


I assume you've been using JAD (decompiler)? Is the framework pure java? JNI to the RIL ?

Is the RIL C/C++ or is it Java or both? I'm guessing it's not java.

Thanks for the info

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

barakuda318 said:


> Correct me If I'm wrong But I believe what you are asking is Why we don't have at least cm7 which is gingerbread? If that is the case then it is this simple....The charge is a 4g device and cm7 is primarily designed to work with 3g devices...In order for the developers to get cm7 to work with the 4g charge They need the RIL (radio interface layer?) that will allow the system to correctly communicate with the radio's/modem in the device. this has to be done even for the 3g part of the phone as the radio's and modems are all part of one Integrated circuit. there is a cm7 currently working for this phone but many functions are broken because of not having the RIL. Think of it as a sort of driver for a device you install on your pc. If you don't have the correct driver for the device then the pc doesn't know how to communicate with the device and therefore will not correctly function, if at all. I hope I haven't stated anything here incorrectly and If I have Please someone who knows a little more about it please feel free to correct my mistakes...thanks.


thank you very much. That is exactly what I was looking for, the RIL is the issue regardless of the rom or developers. I had thought that if eclipse or tweaked could work then so could cm. Thank you I appreciate you taking the time to explain it to me.

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

Those two are Touchwiz that is modified.

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stock FP5 :-\


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

dSlice said:


> Those two are Touchwiz that is modified.
> 
> - dSlice
> 
> Droid Charge powered by Stock FP5 :-\


what does that mean?

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

It's our software that Samsung put on our phones, it's their version of Android, just like HTC has Sense and Motorola has Blur.

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stock FP5 :-\


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yep basically Tweaked and Eclipse are just extremely modified versions of the stock rom, they pull out the bad crap, put in the good stuff, mix it all up, tweak it here and tweak it there, theme the hell out of it, and make Great roms that at least keep the charge from being at the wrong end of everyone's Hammer...lol....


----------



## LoneMcCord (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the explanations. I emailed everyone I found an email address for. I hope they release it. The phone could be a great phone if we could get a real ICS or JB on it.


----------



## Jake_S (Jan 5, 2012)

Has anyone downloaded and dissected the files for the Charge found on www.samsungopensource.com?

Jake


----------



## Jake_S (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is the correct url. http://opensource.samsung.com

Jake


----------

